# Haulmax??



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking at a 6x12 v nose Haulmax trailer, anybody else own this brand, its only been around for a few years. The trailer is solid as all hell with the optional duraplate ( same material as on most semi trailers) with a 10 year warranty. priced around 4k. thanks guys


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Another question... Torsion axle or leafs, I have heard pros and cons for both


----------



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had a 7 X 14 V-nose Haulmax with torsion axles for about a year. It's been a good trailer and has done everything my friends and I have asked. It gets borrowed evertime someone I know moves. The torsion axles seem to give it a pretty smooth ride.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd probably look around a little harder before I spent 4k on a 6x12 trailer thats a little ridiculous my 7x16 V-nose w/6.5 ft interior was 5k new.


----------

